# Eclipse: CVS-Ordner im src-Tree ausblenden



## tec1 (6. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

in meinem Package-Explorer in Eclipse 3.1 habe ich im src-Tree sehr viele CVS-Ordner die ich in eclipse ja nicht verwende. Wie kann ich diese CVS-Ordner ausblenden?


Gruß


----------



## Henrik (7. Apr 2005)

Beim Package Explorer ist rechts ein schwartzer Pfeil dadrauf klicken dann
Select Working Set dann new und danach Java auswählen und next klicken. 
Da dann Namen eingeben und Ordner auswählen die du sehen wilst.

mfg

Henrik


----------



## tec1 (7. Apr 2005)

So würde das auch gehen ist aber nicht so toll. Habe die "perfekte" Lösung gefunden. Auf den besagten schwarzen Pfeil gehen und dann bei Filters an der Stelle mit "hidden" einfach *CVS* eingeben.


----------

